# Signal Loss on TV2?? TV1 looks great?



## chaz (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a ViP 722K receiver. I don't have any issues with TV1...no signal loss, but I have a signal loss on TV2? It doesn't make sense to me.

Why do I have a signal loss on TV2 while I have a good signal on TV1?

Please help...and thanks!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chaz said:


> ...but I have a signal loss on TV2? It doesn't make sense to me. ...


And before it can make sense to anyone else you need to explain. You are viewing TV2 via coax? Was the picture quality OK previously? What do you mean by "signal loss?"


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you getting a "015" error? Or does your TV say "No Signal"? What kind of TV is it?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I occasionally get this same issue. You don't really see the signal loss until a show recorded on receiver 2 is busted into segments or missing large chunks. I've PIP'ed rx2 while watching rx1 and seen a loss of signal screen but I don't remember if there was an error code - I believe it said Acquiring satellite.

It does seem odd that rx1 could have a signal and rx 2 not.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You know Chaz - you will get more and more meaningful help if you can accurately describe the whole problem.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

As scooper says, more detail would help a lot. Reading the original post, I thought the issue actually had something to do with TV1 and TV2 (which are different OUTPUTs from the receiver). I'd now GUESS that you are talking about tuner 1 and tuner 2 - pointing to the coax connection(s) coming from the dish.

Making more ASSUMPTIONS, there could be different problems, depending on how the dish connects to the receiver. Most likely, there is a single coax from the dish to a separator and two short coax cables from there to the receiver. A problem with the short coax for tuner two is possible, but so is (and more likely) a cable issue out to the dish. With a single coax to the dish, tuner 1 needs are carried on the coax in the 950-1450 MHz range, and tuner 2 needs are carried in the higher frequency 1650-2150 MHz range. Cable/connector/ground issues might allow fine signal in the lower frequency but cause problems in the upper range (especially at the higher end).

Separate coax cables for tuner 1 and tuner 2 out to the dish is also possible. Either way, I'd suggest you use Menu-6-1-1 and note the strength, then cursor over to the Tuner column and change to compare strengths on an assortment of Transponders between tuners 1 & 2. You shouldn't expect them to be identical, but at least be similar in scale. This won't be as helpful with an intermittent problem, but might provide insight into what is happening.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

CABill said:


> As scooper says, more detail would help a lot. Reading the original post, I thought the issue actually had something to do with TV1 and TV2 (which are different OUTPUTs from the receiver). I'd now GUESS that you are talking about tuner 1 and tuner 2 - pointing to the coax connection(s) coming from the dish.
> 
> Making more ASSUMPTIONS, there could be different problems, depending on how the dish connects to the receiver. Most likely, there is a single coax from the dish to a separator and two short coax cables from there to the receiver. A problem with the short coax for tuner two is possible, but so is (and more likely) a cable issue out to the dish. With a single coax to the dish, tuner 1 needs are carried on the coax in the 950-1450 MHz range, and tuner 2 needs are carried in the higher frequency 1650-2150 MHz range. Cable/connector/ground issues might allow fine signal in the lower frequency but cause problems in the upper range (especially at the higher end).
> 
> Separate coax cables for tuner 1 and tuner 2 out to the dish is also possible. Either way, I'd suggest you use Menu-6-1-1 and note the strength, then cursor over to the Tuner column and change to compare strengths on an assortment of Transponders between tuners 1 & 2. You shouldn't expect them to be identical, but at least be similar in scale. This won't be as helpful with an intermittent problem, but might provide insight into what is happening.


I agree with everyone on this thread, including the need for more information. A little "checking" can help isolate things. Anything that was changed or moved recently could be suspect (welcome to the phone conversation). Always check if it started after a swap or moving of equipment, even if its in the same room.

To add to the list of things it could be: It could be that TV1 is on a channel coming off a particular satellite that is not losing signal, and that TV2 is tuned to a different channel from a satellite experiencing signal loss. If you tune both TV's to the same channel and only one is experiencing the issue, the above post applies more then likely. You could also run a check switch (Menu-6-1-1-Check Switch-Test) and see if the receiver itself is allowing both tuners to "control" the switching on the dish. You will get funny messages like the satellite inputs are not connected properly. You might even see that one tuner gets one or two satellites, and the other gets only 1 which could even be the separator or diplexer installed incorrectly.

I have also seen the separator behind the receiver go bad and stop passing the bandwidth. Unrated or sub-rated splitters installed in the wrong place such as ones marked 5-900MHZ (or 1000 MHZ) could cause it, with the same effect. That would create a filter basically, same as the bad cable. In terms of things going bad, a tuner on the box could possibly have gone bad as well (although it is unlikely as that can actually affect both TV's).

Any number of things could cause the issue here. The big thing is tuning both TV's to the same channel so you can isolate it as a feed issue (cabling/splitter related), or a general signal issue (signal "blockage" or dish out of adjustment).


----------

